# Pupils



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

Has anyone done the pupil test? I have noticed that my pupils will not stay constricted for more than 1 or 2 seconds. They constantly flutter. Anyone else?


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

I bought the book stopthethyroidmadness and the pupil test was on there. Does anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Is that the flashlight test to see if your eyes can stay dilated the whole time?


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

Jenny v,

Yes, that's it.  have you done that test before?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Not yet! I keep meaning to do it at home each night but then my fuzzy memory forgets. I think you shine a flashlight towards the side of your eyes and then watch in a mirror to see if they hold the dilation, right?


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

Jenny v,

Yes Ma'am.  happy thanksgiving!!!


----------

